# Clock for Grandbaby



## 1dweeb (Jul 9, 2010)

I started making clocks for my kids when they find that they are expecting their first child. This is the second one I have made and it is quite a bit different than the first. The first one was a grandmother style floor clock but my youngest son and his wife requested a wall hanging clock. I could not find a style that I was happy with so I made them a wall shelf and a mantle clock to go on it. This project has kept me away from pen turning for a while but maybe now that it is complete I might get back to a couple of pens. The wood is cherry, maple, oak and birch. Feel free to comment.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2010)

*Now that was time well spent:biggrin:.....*
*Couldn't help myself*:wink:​


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful job. Very nice.
I am curious though... Why a clock, is there a story behind this?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, that is pretty much awesome from where I'm sitting.  Great looking clock.  Nicely designed and executed.


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 9, 2010)

Roy, "time well spent" that's a good one!

Jim, I picked clocks because of a conversation with my wife about cribs. A new baby typically would warrant a crib but my wife thought that once the baby was out of the crib, it (the crib) would just end up in the attic. She wanted something that would be useful and last a lifetime.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 9, 2010)

What a wonderful gift.  Your grandchild will treasure it for a lifetime!


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful work.  That will be an heirloom for sure.


----------



## markgum (Jul 10, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks to all for the kind words...The new baby girl arrived yesterday at about 3:00 p.m. and mother and baby are doing great.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congratulations to you and the family, awesome clock.


----------



## CV Wood (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW! That is great. Beautiful woods. They will be very proud of your work.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful clock and stand.


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful Clock!!! 
JIM


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice work on the clock and stand. The stand sets the clock off just right. Is that a glass bezel with a motor or is that an insert clock.  What size is the clock face  Thanks for showing.


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 12, 2010)

John T, -- The glass bezel and clock face were an assembly. It has a quartz movement with chime that is mounted inside the case. The through hole is approximately 1/2" for the stem of the quartz movement to come through. I believe the bezel was about 5 1/2 - 6 inches in diameter.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 12, 2010)

1dweeb said:


> John T, -- The glass bezel and clock face were an assembly. It has a quartz movement with chime that is mounted inside the case. The through hole is approximately 1/2" for the stem of the quartz movement to come through. I believe the bezel was about 5 1/2 - 6 inches in diameter.


 

Very good. That is the way I like to see a clock of that caliber made. I am not a fan of the insert type setups that are made to look like the hinged bezel. Nice work and thanks for showing.


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 22, 2010)

*clock and shelf*

I had a request for a picture of the shelf and clock installed. It is hard for me to get pictures that are clear. Thanks to all who have posted and PM'ed me.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wayne, That is a really nice tradition! Beautiful Clock!
Alice


----------



## bitshird (Jul 24, 2010)

That is some beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Fred (Jul 24, 2010)

Very definitely a future family heirloom. Nice finish to a nice choice of wood and clock. Beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## Allenk (Jul 27, 2010)

I ditto all above;  just awesome!!!  New Grandbaby, too... Priceless.


----------

